# Best thermal paste for AMD x6 1100t BE within Rs 500 ? - INDIA, Kolkata



## atm0sfear (Dec 31, 2013)

_I have AMD x6 1100t Black Edition on Asus 990fx Crosshair(mobo), temp sometimes rises to 65C and above, if I open too many web pages at a time(may be due to excessive media content) or gaming. While the default pasting that came was wasted when I opened the heat sink.

*Any clue on which thermal paste should I buy online/ at stores in Kolkata. I have a budget of around R. 500.*

Thanks._


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

I personally use Arctic Silver 5. It is one of the best available TIM and is ahead in competition from a very long time. The only problem with it is that its electrically conductive. So, if you accidentally spill some on your motherboard, you are likely to damage it. It's works really well though. A 3.5 g syringe is available for ~550. You can also look at Cooler Master ThermalFusion 400 and Arctic Cooling MX-2. tey should be available on ebay.in.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

Look at AS5 but I doubt you would get it at Rs 500. Anyways try looking at some Deepcool pastes.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Use Arctic Silver 5 only as it is best.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

Why such a high budget when you can get a thermal paste for as low as Rs 20. I have used it while assembling gaming PCs of my friends and myself and never faced any issue till date.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Why such a high budget when you can get a thermal paste for as low as Rs 20. I have used it while assembling gaming PCs of my friends and myself and never faced any issue till date.



Why waste money on custom coolers as we can run on stock coolers right? What makes the PC to run cool and extend its life span?Some extra steps like cooling fans and TIM's keep the PC cool.You have to clean your PC once in a while.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

+1 for Arctic silver 5


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

We use custom coolers when the stock coolers fail to keep the temperature in check. Now here the margin is ~25 degrees or more. Now you tell me how much temp difference are we talking about while comparing the 500 rupees TIM and 20 rupees thermal paste. It won't be more than 3/4 degrees.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Why such a high budget when you can get a thermal paste for as low as Rs 20. I have used it while assembling gaming PCs of my friends and myself and never faced any issue till date.



Lol.. I remember buying a cheapo paste syringe for rs 30.. Actually it wasn't bad for the price, it did improve the temperature compared to stock TIM.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Even there is a process called delidding the CPU for decreasing that 2-3 degrees.Max temp is 70-90c.Overtime CPU's tend to heat up and using good TIM is always better as the CPU's also got hotter than before generation processors.It depends on ones use of a particular processor whether he is OCing or not.

You will this article very informative:*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616.html

Best TIM:*www.maximumpc.com/article/features/geek_tested_17_thermal_pastes_face


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

I quote from the same tom's page (the link you provided) 


> In the end, it doesn't necessarily matter how much you paid for your paste, or what thermal conductivity its manufacturer claims on the package. More important is the how: your application method makes or breaks this process.
> 
> Some of the pastes we tested remain classics, and are even relatively inexpensive. It only follows, then, that we'd caution you against spending big on a brand new paste that'll only make a temperature difference of 1 to 2 Kelvin.



1. I am not saying that Arctic silver 5  is not going to work. Ofcourse it will work but it is pricey and 500 rupees price difference will only fetch you a slight temp diff. These are suited only for enthusiasts IMO where one degree increase matters a lot and I don't think op is one of them. Max he would be a pro gamer.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 1, 2014)

Deepcool Z5 is also an good option for 450 bucks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Why such a high budget when you can get a thermal paste for as low as Rs 20. I have used it while assembling gaming PCs of my friends and myself and never faced any issue till date.



Those are complete crap. They dry quickly, don't last long and have inconsistant particle size. you cannot compare cheap paste with micronized-silver or diamond paste.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Those are complete crap. They dry quickly, don't last long and have inconsistant particle size. you cannot compare cheap paste with micronized-silver or diamond paste.



For the money one pays they are definitely not CRAP.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

I still remember Cilus has overclocked his fx 8150 to 4.9ghz- with cheap Chinese thermal paste of rs 20-30 with Amd stock cooler


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> For the money one pays they are definitely not CRAP.





ASHISH65 said:


> I still remember Cilus has overclocked his fx 8150 to 4.9ghz- with cheap Chinese thermal paste of rs 20-30 with Amd stock cooler



In my experience, they always tend to dry quickly.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> In my experience, they always tend to dry quickly.



yep you are right 

otherwise there would have been no branded thermal paste in market


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

some cheap paste do not dry too quickly. they have some excellent performance but depends on the product. some thermal pastes are nothing but a paste of sand. never use such. deepcool z5 is also good even better than z9 afaik. even toothpaste can be used as TIM lol . but they will dry fast.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 1, 2014)

If you dont want to spend 500 and still want to go with a branded TIM,then buy this:
Cooler Master IC Value V1 Thermal Compound-Rs 250.
Cooler Master IC Value V1 Thermal Compound: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## atm0sfear (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies, really appreciate it  Will now decide and buy 1 from all the options^^, may be something around 300 bucks, and reply back with results after applying.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2014)

Do use the correct application pattern. Different paste have different application patterns mentioned on their website. Also, follow proper instructions for cleaning the old paste.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2014)

The Cheapest TIM:*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=11708

The Best TIM:*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=9663

The Costliest TIM:*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=11583


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2014)

AS5 the best thermal paste? Absolutely no. The most effective thermal paste is Shin Etsu. Miles ahead of As5.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> AS5 the best thermal paste? Absolutely no. The most effective thermal paste is Shin Etsu. Miles ahead of As5.



Man I was telling about TIM's that are available in India.


----------



## kira (Jan 4, 2014)

for nw it seems only AS5  though u could go to GEB: Buy USA product in India, Get deals on iPhones, Unlocked Mobiles, Laptop, Tablets, Electronics, Watches, Health and Beauty and many International Fashion brands. and buy from US Via Indian Reseller


----------

